# Missing A Tooth



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I bought this unusual vintage Roamer the other week as a pair, from eBay. Very nice watch both, except one had a ratchet wheel with a broken tooth. Luckily they are still available new from Cousins, so naturaly I ordered one. The new one came the next day - with a broken tooth!

How weird is that?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

NHS dentistry is in a shocking state! 

Mike


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Roamer Man said:


> I bought this unusual vintage Roamer the other week as a pair, from eBay. Very nice watch both, except one had a ratchet wheel with a broken tooth. Luckily they are still available new from Cousins, so naturaly I ordered one. The new one came the next day - with a broken tooth!
> 
> How weird is that?


Did they replace it?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

rdwiow said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this unusual vintage Roamer the other week as a pair, from eBay. Very nice watch both, except one had a ratchet wheel with a broken tooth. Luckily they are still available new from Cousins, so naturaly I ordered one. The new one came the next day - with a broken tooth!
> ...


Yes they did, no question, but I'm having a problem with them over (3x) SK X7106 crystals which I bought at the same time for brevetÃ©-cased Roamers. The Roamer part nos. and case specs are a real nightmare to find the correct match. The case dia, type, and movements rarely seem to match what you have in your hand! Then, when these crystals actually arrived, the envelopes had both X7106 and X7132 John Bull'ed on them. Now, one crystal may well fit two or more models, sure, but both sizes for the same case..duh!

Surely Sternkreuz have made a mistake? I'm still waiting for Cousin's to ask Sternkreuz and come back with an explanation.. and that's how we go on. I'm glad I didn't order three genuine Roamer crystals (at Â£25 a pop), I'd be well cheesed off!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I just don't understand how Cousins website works anyways - any time I try to look something up, I end up sidetracked into stuff I don't want, need or ask for - - so I give up and go elsewhere. :sadwalk:

Trouble is, now Temple's has closed in Edinburgh, I can't wander in with whatever I need in my hand and say

"Can you get me one of these, Squire?"

- - must be an ldman: thing! :yes:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I lost a tooth, too:



(Skyline GTR gear... cost Â£4k to fix the problem!)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

shadowninja said:


> I lost a tooth, too:
> 
> 
> 
> (Skyline GTR gear... cost Â£4k to fix the problem!)


A little easier on the right foot in future then? 

Mike


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

mel said:


> I just don't understand how Cousins website works anyways - any time I try to look something up, I end up sidetracked into stuff I don't want, need or ask for - - so I give up and go elsewhere...


I know. It's like that old joke where New York woman asks a bloke digging the road for directions - "Please sir, how do I get to Times Square", and he says - "Lady, you just gotta practise".


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

tixntox said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > I lost a tooth, too:
> ...


a touch of oil would not help either, looks like it got quite hot before it failed........or perhaps i should say the gear got quite hot causing it to fail?? g/box oil cooler blocked?


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > shadowninja said:
> ...


It was used for drag racing before I bought it so suspect it wasn't in the best condition when I owned it. One fluffed gear change and the next owner pays Â£4k.


----------

